# F Flies mold inhibitor in the UK



## Sticky Things (Aug 16, 2007)

Can any one help?

I'm trying to make a fly medium, but all seem to be US items. I cant get hold of any of the mold inhibitors that they have listed.

Does anyone in the UK make there own medium and what do you use to stop the mold.


----------



## asdsdf (Aug 16, 2007)

You should be careful with methyl stuff. Such as methly paraben, etc. They did some studies, and it actually kills brain cells. They even put it in shampoo!!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 16, 2007)

I use plain old white vinegar, it's 1 part to 4, so 1 cup water use 1/4 cup vinegar. I only use it, i never have a mold problem, unless I forget to put it in... did I say that outloud? :lol: Seriously use it, u cannot go wrong with it.


----------



## randyardvark (Aug 17, 2007)

ditto white vinegar

brown doesnt work mind


----------



## Ben.M (Aug 17, 2007)

If only i had known that a week ago :x


----------



## Sticky Things (Aug 18, 2007)

thanks for that everyone

i'll bin my pot of white fluffy mold and im out to buy a bottle of white vinager.


----------

